# A question about Moebius models



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Hi,Now that we have this great 39 inch long Seaview model,coming from Moebius models,I have some questions.First off,I have never bought a model from Moebius,and the Seaview will be my first.How are the parts fits on Moebius kits for those of you who have built them.My impression is Moebius models are the same type of quality as Polar lights.Also,I take it the Seaview will not be out in time for Christmas,since its adverised as the first quarter of 2008,Guy S.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

This is still a pretty new company. The have only produced one kit so far and the fit and finish is reported to be top notch. The people involved with these kits are die hard fans and we should be able to expect great things in the way of product down the road. I have quite a few of their offerings on my Christmas wish list.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I wonder if we're going to hear an announcement on upcoming kits for next year. Moebius stated he would be announcing the new kits this month.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

thread


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

I've got the Moebius Jekyll as Hyde kit and the fit of the parts is terrific. Big improvement over the old Aurora kit on which it's based. Moebius hit one out of the park with their first kit. I think we'll be able to expect this kind of excellence with all their future releases.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Sounds great!!Guy.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I, too, picked up a Jekyll & Hyde over the past weekend, and am very pleased with what I see on first inspection; very much Polar Lights-quality workmanship and can't wait to build it next spring.


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

I test-fit a couple parts of the Dr. Jekyll. As far as I'm concerned, the part fit was much better than most Polar lights kits.


----------



## kangg7 (Jun 21, 2000)

I believe the Moebius Jekyll kit to be the easiest to assemble and the fit to be superior to ANY kit I have assembled in the past. The design of the parts are better than Polar Lights, Aurora, or any other manufaturer I know of. Definately a real plaesure to build. 
I can't see anyone being disappointed with the quality of the Jekyll kit, and believe that Moebius will use this type of part design in every kit they produce. At least I hope so. 
Q; Is the Monarch Nasferatue(sp?) model kit parts designed the same way? Hope to find that out soon! ! ! 

Qa'pla

Kangg7


----------



## Dr. Pretorius (Nov 17, 2000)

I test fit some of the Nosferatu parts also. The Injection pins have to be removed. The plastic seems a bit softer and the seems were not as tight. In the case of the body halves, it fit together like a classic snap kit. 
Compared to many PL kits and later Aurora mold runs were the part detail is going and there's lots of flash(i.e. glow box monsters), Nosferatu looks like a pleasure to build and I can't wait to get to it.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Hello! I built the Dr. Jeckyll kit reissued by moebius, And had no problems at all with assembling it.I don't remember how bad the original kit wen't together,as i was around nine or ten but i am sure when they retooled the molds,they improved on it.The color of the plastic is the same as my old glow kit,Sort of a rust color.All in all, Moebius has done a great job on the kit and i was very happy with it! I give it an A+ :thumbsup:


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

First, my congrats to Moebius for getting up and running. You are a welcomed sight in the gradual eroding SciFi modeling world.

I really, really hope you'll be innovated and actually POLL your fans on future offerings. Give us a chance to vote.


----------

